# The World According to Mii



## McMurphy (Jun 1, 2008)

As the Nintendo Wii owners already know, the system hosts world wide (along with national) opinion polls.  How many of these opinions reflect mainstream opinions, and how many of them are simply that of the gamer subgenre mentality?  In addition, what are your opinions of the results of these world wide polls?

The world wide questions along with the abridged results will be posted in this thread as they are released so we can discuss the topics and the results of the polls.



The most current world wide question with results is the following:

*Are you doing anything to counter global warming?*

Results:

-The world wide community claims that, yes, they are doing something about global warming (*57.6% "yes", 42.4% "no")*

-*More women than men* claim to be doing something to counter global warming (62.1% to 55.1%)

-*The top three countries* feeling that they are more global warming minded are *Portugal, Canada, and Ireland*.

-*The bottom three countries* are *Austria, Germany, and Italy*.


Chronicles opinions?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2008)

It's hard to tell, not knowing exactly what the 'Wii owners' demographic is and its geographical distribution.  

Also, how do we define 'doing something about it'?  I guess people are making that judgement about themselves, and what people consider to be actions that help combat global warming may vary.  


I suppose what it does show is that the issue is in the public consciousness now, in the Western world at least, but I'm not sure whether to be encouraged or discouraged by those results.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 1, 2008)

Results have got to be skewed. Germany is very, very environmentally conscientious, so I can't imagine it would make the bottom 3. Perhaps Germans aren't really puttiing much credence int he polls themselves.


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 1, 2008)

BookStop said:


> Results have got to be skewed. Germany is very, very environmentally conscientious, so I can't imagine it would make the bottom 3. Perhaps Germans aren't really puttiing much credence int he polls themselves.


 

Or maybe Germans are more realistic about the type of changes we all must do to curb global warming. Honestly, I would feel a little more comfortable with the results if more people had answered "no." To me, it would suggest that most people are aware that the global situation is a serious one, and we are not doing enough yield the effects. If most of us really do feel we are doing things to counter global warnings, then the problem isn't real, is it?


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 7, 2008)

*Brushing Teeth*

The Wii Voting Polls asked the world the following hygiene related question:  

_*How many times a day do you brush your teeth?*_


Between the choices of "_2 or more_" and "_1 or less_," the results are as follows:

-*The majority of the world claims to brush their teeth two or more times a day* (59.5%)_*.*_

-*More women than men *claim to brush their teeth two or more times a day (66.7% to 55.4%).

-The *top three countries *to claim to be brushing their teeth twice or more a day* are Brazil, Columbia, *and* Panama*.

-The *bottom three countries *to claim to be brushing their teeth twice or more a day* are Finland, Belgium, *and* Greece*.


_Do people agree with these results?  Do you think women take better care of their teeth than men?  Do these results reflect traditional perceptions towards hygiene issues and parts of the world?_


----------

